# The Bee-Gees Music and famous Songs they wrote for others!!



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)

The Bee-Gees were not only fantastic singers and songwriters in their own right, but they wrote a Myriad of hit songs for other people, this thread is for all of them!! The group hits, the solo hits, and the hits they wrote for others


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)

The Bee- gees wrote some of  Barbra's Big hits...


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)

..and this..


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)

Post your favourite... Bee-gees , song...  performed by them or written for someone else....


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2019)

I love these songs by the Bee Gees:


----------



## Kris148 (May 25, 2019)

One of my faves were the Bee Gees.. spent their early career living and working in Australia (see below). I have to say listening to them and the Beatles on my portable radio  kept me sane during my years at boarding school.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2019)

I still LOVE the Bee Gees.  Remind me of my disco dancing days when we were stationed in Germany.  So much fun and pretty inexpensive.  For the price of a couple beers you could have a great night out.  Donna Summer was another favorite.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2019)

I've been told that some people can't get the first video of Chain reaction to play...sorry folks... hope you can get this one..


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2019)




----------



## oldman (May 26, 2019)

A super talented group out of England. I saw them in concert and they lived up to everyone’s expectations.


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2019)

Just the best ...... :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2019)

oldman said:


> A super talented group out of England. I saw them in concert and they lived up to everyone’s expectations.



I loved them way  more than the Beatles...


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I loved them way  more than the Beatles...



The Beatles came along when the kids at that time were looking for ways to be rebellious and having long hair and being deemed as a hippy freak was good for many of them. 

As as far as I was concerned, the Beatles ruined R&R music at a time when we were just getting into the R&B genre, along with the sounds of Motown and Philly. 

Not to offend Beatles fans, but to me, they were nothing more than a novelty group. I guess they are also credited with starting the British Invasion.


----------



## Trade (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Trade (May 27, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I loved them way  more than the Beatles...



I like their early stuff. 

After they went disco, not so much.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)

I'm the same didn't like their Disco era....


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)

One of my Favourites....


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2019)




----------

